

Mojang Has Never Supported SOPA - citricsquid
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/14682147961/mojang-has-never-supported-sopa

======
mkramlich
Mojang as a whole may not but something tells me the Creeper does.

------
redthrowaway
Well no shit, Notch. Nobody ever thought you did. You don't have to curry
favor with us; we already like you.

Still good to hear, though. And I always love the tone in your blog posts.

~~~
SquareWheel
It was actually a spoof of the GoDaddy statement. I love that he called
himself the "Vacation Expert", though.

[http://www.godaddy.com/newscenter/release-
view.aspx?news_ite...](http://www.godaddy.com/newscenter/release-
view.aspx?news_item_id=378&isc=smtwsup)

~~~
redthrowaway
I had a pretty good chuckle at that, as well. Oddly enough, I didn't make the
GoDaddy connection until you pointed it out.

